# How good is the Fly Fishing in Galveston?



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Guys I'm looking feedback on Fly Fishing in the Galveston Bay complex as a viable alternative to ULM and LLM. I live in Houston and can't cut away for the extended trips these days.

Thanks in Advance!....


----------



## coiledtuber (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't have a wealth of knowledge to share, as I just moved to Houston a few months ago. I have only had the chance to fish Galveston Bay once, but I was actually impressed with Galveston compared to the not too great things I had heard. I found nice clear water easily and fished both grass and mud flats. I was actually rewarded with a few small redfish and saw some other tailing fish too. The best part was that it's only a stone's throw away and I was back at my apartment for lunch after a morning of fishing.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents had a house on west galveston bay from 1980 - 2009. Spent all my time on the water and it's where I learned to fly fish. PM me and I'll give you loads of helpful info.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been fly fishing Galveston for years. It can be awesome when conditions are favorable. It also depends on your definition of fly fishing. Many people only want to sight cast and won't throw until they see a target. Others are happy blindcasting until a target appears. 

The pure sightcasters on my boat have good success on reds because that's our predominate sightcasting target in Galveston. The downside to this approach is that there are a good many days where water clarity, winds or high water will make it tough to see the fish.

The guys willing to blindcast will often catch trout, flounder and reds while biding their time between sighted fish.

BTW, Oct/Nov/early Dec are probably the best months for fly fishing Galveston. Lower tides, clearer water and schooling reds make this my favorite time of year.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

let's go said:


> I've been fly fishing Galveston for years. It can be awesome when conditions are favorable. It also depends on your definition of fly fishing. Many people only want to sight cast and won't throw until they see a target. Others are happy blindcasting until a target appears.
> 
> The pure sightcasters on my boat have good success on reds because that's our predominate sightcasting target in Galveston. The downside to this approach is that there are a good many days where water clarity, winds or high water will make it tough to see the fish.
> 
> ...


where are the best places to go during those time of months?


----------

